# Creatine and Tea (bad?)



## JonnyStead (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey Chaps

I know its typically English but I like tea - and I take kre-alkalyn - does anyone know whether the tea (and specifically the caffeine) causes the creatine to stop working? thanks all


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

Personally I have never heard of it. I drink my energy drinks with my creatine all the time. Of course I dont mix my creatine in it, but you know what I mean.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 25, 2007)

It is fine..

Just keep you water intake up as caffeine is a diuretic.


----------



## jv-jv (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi, I was searching the forum for information on exactly this question, as I put my creatine powder in my cups of tea and came across this thread.  I also did a google search for it and found the following:

Coffee, Caffeine and Fitness: how they interact with each other

It says:

"Although caffeine has been shown to increase endurance time, *further research shows it may actually blunt the effect of creatine*, a popular and well-researched compound known for its consistent ergogenic effects. In a study evaluating the effect of pre-exercise caffeine ingestion on both creatine stores and high-intensity exercise performance, caffeine totally counteracted any effects of creatine supplementation. It was suggested that individuals who creatine load should refrain from caffeine-containing foods and beverages if positive effects are desired."

Although the author does mention reasearch in this area, he doesn't refer to a specific study or article so I don't know how accurate this is, or if it has just been made up...

Anyway if anyone knows anything about the effect of creatine consumption with caffeine that would clarify this it would be much appreciated!


----------



## Gordo (Oct 26, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> It is fine..
> 
> Just keep you water intake up as caffeine is a diuretic.


With respect to tea and coffee, the diuretic effects are only initially, but after a couple of weeks, hardened coffee and tea drinkers become adjusted to the caffeine intake (mind you, this is in the 3-4 cup group....higher amounts, ymmv).

Why coffee and tea drinkers can count their intake towards their total daily water and not against.


----------

